# No i/o is ever pending for my disks!

## dE_logics

That's as per vmstat -d output. I'm talking about the second last column. It's always zero even when I got dd running and that USB flash disk busy indicator always show busy.

Oddly, the waiting for i/o column (sec) increments even when the cur column is 0.

```
-----IO------

cur    sec

0   7146

0     61

0  77966
```

----------

## roarinelk

did you set  CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y  in your kernel config?

----------

## dE_logics

Yes, and /proc/vmstat does exist.

----------

## dE_logics

Kernel bug?

----------

## dE_logics

Vmstats bug.

/sys/block/<block dev>/stat

returns right value.

----------

## dE_logics

[quote=http://books.msspace.net/mirrorbooks/linuxperformanceguide/0131486829/ch06lev1sec2.html]Note that there is a bug in recent versions of vmstat in which this is incorrectly divided by 1,000, which almost always yields a 0.[/quote]

I can reproduce this in Fedora also.

This project is dead.

----------

## RazielFMX

Have you tried dstat as an alternative?

----------

## dE_logics

The point of using this tool was that it's pre-installed in maximum distros.

Anyway, thanks for the package.

----------

